# علم المعادن



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

مقدمة التحريرة الأولى 

الجزء الأول
خواص المعادن
الباب الأول: تعريف عام
علم المعادن ، علم المعادن عند العرب ، علاقة علم المعادن بالعلوم الطبيعية الأخرى ، التركيب الكيميائي للقشرة الأرضية ، طبيعة المعادن
الباب الثاني: البلورات والخواص البلورية للمعادن
البناء الداخلي للبلورات ، الخواص الخارجية للبلورات ، عناصر التماثل ، الفصائل والمحاور البلورية ، الأوجه البلورية والتقاطعات والاحداثياتن والأدلة ، تعريف بعض المصطلحات ، فصيلة المكعب ، فصيلة السداسي ، فصيلة الراعي ، فصيلة الثلاثي ، فصيلة المعيني القائم ، فصيلة الميل الواحد ، فصيلة الميول الثلاثية ، هيئة البلورة ، مجموعات البلورات ، التوأم ، مجموعات المعادن المتبلورة.
الباب الثالث: الخواص الكيميائية للمعادن
التحليل الكيميائي بلهب بلوري ، ألوان اللهب الناتجة بالتسخين على سلك بلاتين ، التسخين على مكعب الفحم ، اختبارات التسخين على مسطح الجبس ، اختبارات التسحين في الأنبوبة المفتوحة والمقفولة ، اختبارات الخرزة ، الكشف عن الشق الحامضي ، اختبارات خاصة ، ملخص الكشف على الفلزات في المعادن ، التحليل الكيميائي الكمي للمعادن ، القوانين الكيميائية للمعادن.
الباب الرابع: الخواص الفيزيائية للمعادن
الخواص البصرية ، الخواص التماسكية ، الخواص الكهربائية والمغناطيسية ، الوزن النوعي ، الخواص الحرارية ، خوصا أخرى ، خوص فيزيائية للمعادن باستعمال أجهزة خاصة ، خواص بصرية ميكروسكوبية ، خواص حيود الأشعة السينية ، خواص الوحدة امكونة للشق الحامضي للمعدن ، خواص التحليل الحراري التفاضلي.
الباب الخامس: الخواص الكيميائية البلورية للمعادن
البناء الذري للمعادن ، عدد التناسق ، الروابط الكيميائية ، التشابه الشكلي ، التعدد الشكلي ، الخداع لاشكلي ، المعدان غير المتبلورة.
الباب السادس: تصنيف المعادن
التصنيف الكيميائي للمعادن ، التصنيف الكيميائي البلوري للمعادن ، تصنيف المعادن تبعا للعناصر (الشق القاعدي).
الباب السادس: نشأة المعادن
التكوين من المجما ، التكوين من المحاليل ، التكوين من الغازات ، التكوين بالتحول ، تحلل المعادن
الباب الثامن: وجود المعادنل في الطبيعة
العروق المائية الحارة ، الصخور ، الصخور النارية ، تصنيف الصخور النارية ، المعادن المكونة للصخور النارية ، صخور اليجماتيت ، الصخور الرسوبية ، تصنيف الصخور الرسوبية ، الصخور المتحولة ، الصخور المتحولة بالحرارة ، صخور التحول الاقليمي ، وصف الأنواع الشائعة من الصخور المتحولة ، الشهب والنيازك ، معادن وصخور القمر.


الجزء الثاني
وصف المعادن الشائعة وفوائدها الاقتصادية
الباب التاسع: وصف بعض المعادن الشائعة
المعادن العنصرية ، الفلزية ، اللافلزية ، المعادن الكبريتيدية ، معادن الأملاح الكبريتية ، المعادن الأكاسيدية ، معادن المهاليدات ، المعادن الكربوناتية ، المعادن النتراتية ، المعادن البوراتية ، المعادن الكبريتانية والكروماتية ، المعادن التنجستانية والمولبداتية ، المعادن الفوسفاتية ، المعادن السليكاتية ، النيزوسليكاتية ، السوروسليكاتية ، السيكلوسليكاتية ، الأينوسليكاتية ، الفيللوسليكاتية ، التكتوسليكاتية.
الباب العاشر: المعادن في الصناعة


الجزء الثالث
جداول التعرف على المعادن
جدول (1): المعادن مرتبة تبعا لازدياد الصلادة
جدول (2): المعادن مرتبة تبعا لازدياد الوزن النوعي.
مجموعة جداول (2): التعرف على المعادن بطريقة منتظمة


مراجع
دليل المعادن
SEE ATTACED LINK
 http://www.marefa.org/sources/index.php/علم_المعادن


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / سيد صلاح الصاوي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
أشكرك عل هذا الموضوع (علم المعادن ) وبارك الله فيك ، وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د. أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## محمد السيد سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2013)

المواضيع شيقة جدا ومفيدة بلا شك جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

